

Show HN: A free tool to easily check your SpamAssasin Score - jjets718
http://spamcheck.postmarkapp.com//?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=board&utm_campaign=spamcheck

======
jjets718
Spamcheck is a free tool from Postmark that helps you process the spam score
of incoming or outgoing email messages. It allows you to do this with a
lightweight JSON API while avoiding the hassle of managing SpamAssassin. It
also allows you to instantly and easily integrate spam score processing in
your app. If you have any questions, I’ll be here to answer them.

------
nateliason
JJets718 very cool, any plans to allow for bulk uploads and comparisons in the
future?

~~~
jjets718
Thanks, Nat! Great questions. You can do bulk uploads and comparisons using
the API, but I don't believe we have plans to allow bulk uploads and
comparisons using the web interface in the next few months.

------
jrtjrtjrt
Really nice, I have a few apps I will use this on.

~~~
jjets718
Thanks! Please let me know here or email me at jack@wildbit.com if you have
any questions.

